# BEAR Kodiak Special...



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Acquired a rare bow recently. Bow is a right-hand BEAR Kodiak Special with usual AMO arrow rest and sight bracket holes. This bow also has a front mounted sight. See photos. Would like to know more about it. If anyone has information or questions on this; please contact us via PM. Thank-you.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*Information???*

Anyone know what this might be worth?


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

Not that rare, I sold many, many years ago, might be worth in good shape $50, 1977 vintage


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

uphunter said:


> Not that rare, I sold many, many years ago, might be worth in good shape $50, 1977 vintage


Thank-you for the input. I will pass this along.


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump it up for an awesome Shop!


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

If you want more information contact Bear Archery.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

the bow is made in Grayling..so the date is 1977...Bear relocated to FL in 1978. worth is what you get-doubt very much.


----------

